# Recreate this harmony (not a standard/chromatic(?) chord)



## ZeemanX (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello,

can some-one describe what notes used in this chord/harmony and recreate it?
Probably it contains some "up-harmonies" (?), not just simple chromatic notes, I can't define it.

Thanks for help.

http://uploading.com/files/WI57KLLX/0000000.mp3.html


(Would be great if somebody tell me how can I insert a direct playable mp3 link into this post. Thanks.)


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, to my ear this is a Gmaj7 (maybe with a 6th)

EDIT: nope there is no 6th as far as I can tell
but there is a "D" in the "bass".
So the chord would be D - G - B - D - F#

EDIT2: nope wait, it's a bit different:
play D - F# - A - B - D - F#

That's a D6 with with the octave and a 3rd on top


----------



## ZeemanX (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this harmony (not a standard/chromatic chord)*

Hmm.
I thought the Gmaj7 too.

And yes, I played with these/those notes that you wrote.

But something other "in there"....



Anyway, thanks for helping.


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

read the 2nd edit, that should be it


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2009)

D-E-G-A-B-F#


----------



## ZeemanX (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, it seems. Damn, it was too lame for me, so easy.... 
Probably the upper notes played by other sounds or something, I don't know.


----------



## ZeemanX (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahhaa...
The game started...


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep, that's what I just wanted to add.
Replace the first F# with the E

I think bryla is right o=<


----------



## ZeemanX (Mar 29, 2009)

I feel it contains two layers.
One with the warm pad (A-B-D-E)
And the other "metalic" like sound ( - - - ...?)
maybe G-F#


----------



## ZeemanX (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyway, thanks!


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2009)

Tones are tones, now you know them, then try to replicate them with the layers you feel.

Anyway: no chromatism here, pure diatonic. I don't know what you mean by up-harmonies though.

Chromatism is when you go from one note to the immediate adjacent. C-C#-D is chromatic. C-D-E is not


----------



## ZeemanX (Mar 29, 2009)

I mean some overtone/harmonic, but whatever.

Thanks.


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2009)

Every wave but the sinus has overtones, so: yes! a lot, but they come from the tones and are inherent in them


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 29, 2009)

Stevie you seem to have perfect pitch?

That's cool.


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

No way, i wish ! I played it on the piano


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 29, 2009)

at least you're being honest

lol :lol:


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL, of course :D
But I heard about these perfect pitch exercises,
not sure if it works… Maybe someone else already tried it?


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2009)

Tony: It's a shame if he has perfect pitch and couldn't nail the tones  someone with perfect pitch does this with no aid


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah thanks for your kind words bryla.
Btw, perfect pitch has nothing to do with the ability to recognize chords. This can be trained. Obviously I was a bit out of training.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Mar 29, 2009)

One of my former teachers told about an experiment done by a group of composers and lecturers at some university (I forgot which one..). They designed a set of exercises they thought would provide a good chance of training perfect pitch and after roughly three months of constant practice, most of them could identify pitches with a 95% accuracy. So it definitely works to some extent. I wonder if it requires constant training to keep in shape though.

Personally, I've always considered having perfect pitch more of a hindrance than a useful tool. Out of tune instruments, odd transpositions etc. can be a problem for people with perfect pitch. So why waste valuable time trying to train your pitch perception when you could go and get yourself a cheap tuning fork and carry it in your pocket...


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

lol, true


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kwjDLHX92w

It works for him rather nicely. :lol:


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2009)

Mihkel that experiment could probably give a good relative pitch, but it would decay and hence it couldn't be true perfect pitch, but relative, because you're in a process where you expose yourself to conciously recognise tones.

I'm glad I don't have it...

It works for many. Autistic or not, blind or not. Some like it, some get frustrated


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2009)

Stevie @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> Ah thanks for your kind words bryla.


Not to be rude Stevie, it's just the way it is. I don't know have Tony made the assumption that you had perfect pitch


----------



## Stevie (Mar 29, 2009)

all good, no offense taken


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Apr 14, 2009)

I enjoy reading about perfect pitch and other subjects related to music and the brain, but I hear a lot of stories that are never confirmed with evidence. First of all, I've heard literally dozens of stories about somebody's friend of a friend who learned perfect pitch from a class/book/cd, but the years keep passing and I have _never_ (yet?) met such an individual. Where is the person who can say "*I* learned perfect pitch, and I do not need to qualify it with any excuses about how today's not a good day but I usually have it working." The scientific literature suggests that this pretty much has to be developed by age 7, unless some type of trauma stimulates a rewiring of the brain.

Secondly, I've never met anyone who has this "super-power" type perfect pitch that can be used to tune pianos to the cent, or that recognizes A440 distinctly from A441. I did meet one guy who claimed to have that ability, but wasn't willing to put it to the test in a lab. Do any of you have that ability? I sure don't.


----------



## bryla (Apr 14, 2009)

MrHighlandPark @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> Secondly, I've never met anyone who has this "super-power" type perfect pitch that can be used to tune pianos to the cent, or that recognizes A440 distinctly from A441. I did meet one guy who claimed to have that ability, but wasn't willing to put it to the test in a lab. Do any of you have that ability? I sure don't.


See now you're gonna get one of those answers you hate, cause I don't have that ability, BUT I personally know 5 people who does that. Lyle Maze does also have this ability.


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Apr 14, 2009)

Are you saying that Lyle could wake up first thing in the morning, grab an untuned violin, and tune the A to exactly 440.00 without using a pitch fork?

I'm skeptical by nature, and I won't believe stories like that unless I see convincing proof.

How did your 5 friends demonstrate this ability to you?


----------



## madbulk (Apr 14, 2009)

bryla @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> MrHighlandPark @ Tue Apr 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly, I've never met anyone who has this "super-power" type perfect pitch that can be used to tune pianos to the cent, or that recognizes A440 distinctly from A441. I did meet one guy who claimed to have that ability, but wasn't willing to put it to the test in a lab. Do any of you have that ability? I sure don't.
> ...



Do you know Lyle Mays? He's happens to be my idol -- were I pressed to name one. And even so, I too am skeptical.


----------



## bryla (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know Lyle - I said he ALSO has this ability. Lyle college music teacher told of an experiment he made for the class, where he brought two tuning forks. One 440 and one 442. He stroke them both and asked for the difference. Lyle destroyed the teachers theory when he said, that one is slightly higher than the other.

My friends have demonstrated it with test I've done for them and with them. I don't know what you refer to as 'the lab', but test that I felt gave me a true result.


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Apr 14, 2009)

bryla @ Tue Apr 14 said:


> I don't know Lyle - I said he ALSO has this ability. Lyle college music teacher told of an experiment he made for the class, where he brought two tuning forks. One 440 and one 442. He stroke them both and asked for the difference. Lyle destroyed the teachers theory when he said, that one is slightly higher than the other.


I hope I don't come across as being too argumentative, but I don't think that the ability to say "this tone is higher" has much if anything to do with perfect pitch. It is indeed very strange that the teacher here thought nobody would be able to tell the difference.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_(music)#Perception_of_pitch

I would think many skilled musicians should be able to tell which sample his higher when the difference is two complete hz.

My question is, if you wake him up fresh from a night's sleep and strike only a single tuning fork, can he consistently tell you whether that tuning fork was 440 or 441? Or 440.5? I've never met anybody who could actually do this - it's always a "friend of a friend."



> My friends have demonstrated it with test I've done for them and with them. I don't know what you refer to as 'the lab', but test that I felt gave me a true result.


When I say "the lab," I mean to play samples at different frequencies (with no prior exposure to a reference tone) and for them to tell me precisely that it was 439.5 or 440 or 440.5. If your friends can really do this, I think it would be of great interest to the scientific community.

What test did you do?


----------

